# Is new Lux Remote with Edge a Learning Remote?



## Savio (Oct 12, 2019)

I am wondering if the new Lux Remote that comes with the Edge is a learning remote?

The reason for this is that my
*Logitech Z906 5.1 Surround Sound Speaker System*
(which works great) does not have a code for other remotes. When I contacted Logitech, they said it is proprietary and wouldn't give me a remote code. Fortunately, TiVo's old Keyboard Learning remote was able to figure it out so now I can use that remote for everything (TiVo, TV, and Sound). However, the new Bolt Remote doesn't come in a "learning" option, so I was wondering if I upgrade to the Edge if that has a learning remote, or can I still use my Keyboard Remote, or am I out of luck with my sound system?

Many thanks!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Savio said:


> I am wondering if the new Lux Remote that comes with the Edge is a learning remote?


Seemingly, no. Unknown if the remote, as new, might have a code for your sound system, either by name or through scanning.


----------



## Savio (Oct 12, 2019)

ah thank u!


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

In case you do not know how to search for codes if your brand is not listed: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Installation_Setup_Configuration/Remote-Control-Programming-Codes


----------



## Savio (Oct 12, 2019)

@KevTech 
thx so much - will have to give that a try too!


----------

